# Letter to employer re:maternity leave etc



## ellie27

My employer knows that I am pregnant - told them around 18wks.

It is now coming up to the 25wk point -when I need to tell them officially etc.

So, I write a letter saying 
-I am pregnant
-when the expected due date is
-when I would like to start my maternity leave

Is that right? Anything I am missing? 

Anyone know if there is a standard letter on the internet somewhere that I can just copy and change dates etc?

I got my MatB1 last week - does this go with the letter to my employer?
Thanks x:flower:


----------



## Mrs Dot

I'm the same hun, hoping to get mat b1 tomorrow then I can officially write it. hope someone has some ideas for us! will keep bumping it up the forum too


----------



## ellers

Well, I emailed my manager this (wanted to make it clear that I'm up on my maternity leave/SMP details!) so you could use this in a letter:
Dear xxxx,
Please accept this email as official notification that I am pregnant. 
My due date is 16th February 2010 making my EWC (estimated week of childbirth) to start 14th February 2010.
I currently expect to start my maternity leave and statutory maternity pay in the 11th week before my EWC, which w/c 29th November 2009 although this may be subject to change as long as I give you the right notice. 
I will supply my MAT B1 form as soon as I receive it (which should be some time in October). Please let me know asap if there is a problem with me receiving SMP.
Also, my first antenatal appointment during working hours is on October 2nd at 2.45pm so I would like to request to leave early that day. I will notify you of any other appointments as soon as they are made and will bring in my appointment card for you to see.
Please let me know of any problems, or if you need any more information.
Kind regards,
Ellers

Went down fine, got my risk assessment form done afterwards and the official HR form to fill in.
Hope this helps! :flower:


----------



## Bournefree

Hi,

As a Lawyer, I would include a few other things to your list (as well as what Ellers has mentioned about known future appointments)

Inform of your pregnancy
When the expected due date is
Include a copy of your MAT B1
When you would like to start your maternity leave.
Provided you met the criteria for Statutory Maternity Pay, get them to start organising this. Some companies actually pay more than a statutory amount. You need to ask what entitlements you are due.
Depending on what job you do, will depend on what changes your employer will have to make to your work, due to your pregnancy. Your employer should make reasonable changes to allow for your pregnancy at work - Employers are required to carry out a risk assessment in the workplace, including assessing the particular risks for pregnant women Under the Management of Health and Safety at Work Regulations 1999.
Provide a copy of the letter to your HR department (if you have one)
Inform then of any future appointments that you have, and will want to either take time off for - all employers should make reasonable adjustments to enable you to attend medical appointment, without effecting your holiday leave.


Bear in mind the following legislation during you employment whilst pregnant:
a: The 2005 amendment to the Sex Discrimination Act 1975 confirms that discrimination will arise if a woman suffers less favourable treatment either on the grounds of her pregnancy or because she wants to exercise her right to maternity leave.
b: Section 47C of the Employment Rights Act 1996 protects women from suffering a detriment on the grounds of her pregnancy.
c: Carrying out a risk assessment in the workplace, including assessing the particular risks for pregnant women Under the Management of Health and Safety at Work Regulations 1999.

Hope this helps
xxx


----------



## glitterbug

Thanks for posting this. I have been wondering the same thing. 
I think I will word it pretty much the same as you have mentioned, although I may not be able to attach my Mat B form, as I don't see my midwife again until i'm 25 weeks which is the date you're supposed to let your employer know by!! Hope this doesn't cause any issues!!


----------



## Pingu

glitterbug said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have been wondering the same thing.
> I think I will word it pretty much the same as you have mentioned, although I may not be able to attach my Mat B form, as I don't see my midwife again until i'm 25 weeks which is the date you're supposed to let your employer know by!! Hope this doesn't cause any issues!!

I don't see my midwife until 28 weeks. I rang up my surgery yesterday and they have arranged for it to be issued for me and I am popping by to collect it later. No appointment was needed.


----------



## Mrs Dot

I'm in the process of writing mine now, I just found some useful websites from typing in maternity leave letter into google. 

You have to state when you want your mat pay to kick in, am I right in presuming that it will start when mat leave starts or is it from when the baby is born?


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I copied mine off direct.gov


----------



## pinkclaire

My friend at work who is pregnant said there is a standard letter on the direct gov website, I will have a look and see if I can find it as I need to do mine as well!


----------



## pinkclaire

ok i have copied the website:

Telling your employer
Tell your employer at least 15 weeks before the beginning of the week your baby's due. If this isn't possible (eg because you didn't realise you were pregnant), tell them as soon as possible. You need to say:

you're pregnant 
when the baby's due 
when you want to start your maternity leave (you can change the date later, if you give 28 days' notice) 
Your employer might ask for notice in writing. They may also ask for a copy of Form MAT B1, the maternity certificate, which says when the baby's due. Your doctor or midwife will give you a copy of the MAT B1 form after you've been pregnant for 21 weeks, they cannot give this to you any earlier.

Once you've told your employer that you want to take maternity leave, they should write to you within 28 days, telling you the date when your leave will end.


----------



## Pingu

Mrs Dot said:


> I'm in the process of writing mine now, I just found some useful websites from typing in maternity leave letter into google.
> 
> You have to state when you want your mat pay to kick in, am I right in presuming that it will start when mat leave starts or is it from when the baby is born?


I am trying to write mine now too. I think that your maternity pay will kick in from when you start your maternity leave


----------



## lianne82

I know this is an old thread but does anyone know if I am able to put in this letter when I intend to return to work?


----------



## Tink84

I think you can if you want to state when you intend to return or clearly state how many weeks you intend to take at least


----------



## lianne82

Good! Just I want to make it clear in writing that I will be returning to my regular hours as I have heard he has got a replacement for me and I know she will want to continue full time when I intend to return, which would mean I couldn't return if that makes sense!


----------



## lianne82

Bump! Anyone else know if I am able to write my return date in my notice letter? Also am I able to put in there about returning to my same hours of work?


----------



## kat2504

I don't think you should decide in advance about your return to work date. Your employers are legally obliged to assume you will take your full 12 months. When they put your "return date" in their letter back to you, it will assume you are taking 12 months.

If you want to return earlier, all you have to do is give them 8 weeks notice. So it might be easier for you to make the decision about your return date after the birth rather than commit yourself now. 
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...amilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_065153


----------



## lianne82

Thank you. My problem is my employer says I don't need to put it in writing, which I know I do, he is acting like he has no idea about this sort of thing but he does! I won't be taking the full year off as I cant afford longer than 3 months and I don't want him to be able to change my hours of work


----------



## kat2504

If you return within 6 months then you are entitled to your exact same job, same terms and conditions as before. but all you have to do is work out when 8 weeks before you want to go back is and tell him then. If you take more than six months they can offer you alternative but equal work with the same terms and conditions.

I don't see how they can alter your hours just because of your maternity replacement. If they keep the replacement full time, it has to be in a new job, not in your job. 

your employer is right, you don't need to give a return date in writing YET. But you could always say that you intend to return after approx 3 months and will give him written confirmation of this 8 weeks before your return. that way he will know not to make long term plans regarding your job.


----------



## lianne82

Thank you I think that's what I'll do. With regards to my employer saying I dont need to give notice in writing, he means if the fact I'm pregnant, I think this is because he then can alter things without ant hassle and play innocent/ignorant!


----------



## HopefulKirsty

wow, I am so oblivious! I had no idea I had to do it in writing, my boss just told me to hand in my MatB1 which I did and said as long as I told him he would let head office know lol. Thanks for bumping thi thread, think I'll get my letter written tomorrow and handed in monday before he sends off my MatB1


----------

